# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  استفاده از تریگر

## sall_2005_1363

با سلام
از این تریگر می خوام برای شمارش ردیف های  فرم  استفاده کنم
 ALTER TRIGGER [dbo].[T_KOL]   ON  [dbo].[kol]  after  INSERT,UPDATE
AS 
BEGIN
      declare @aa INT 
      SET @aa=0

          select @aa=count(*) from dbo.KOL pH inner join inserted iH
        on 
        pH.KOL=iH.KOL
     end
    BEGIN
	  UPDATE dbo.KOL 
      SET tozihat=@aa
	  where [codkol]=(select codkol from inserted)
	  END
اشکالی که دارم اینه که موقعی ویرایش رکورد قبلی رو انجام می دم  شماره گذاریش به هم می خوره

----------


## fakhravari

بله یک راه حل اینه که تاریخ رکورد ویرایشی بگیری و به قبلش count بگیری

----------

